# best way to listen to music while snowboarding...



## Caseyjones (Dec 16, 2020)

I don't want to buy a helmet with built in because I just bought a new helmet.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

My wife bought these $20 wireless buds off amazon. Sound great, durable, just wear them under my beanie and use my Spotify on my cell. If I want to take them off I just throw them In my pocket


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Makes absolutely no sense how these are $20!!



https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B018APC4LE?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title&th=1


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

I use the Samsung Galaxy Buds+. I Also use my google voice assistant to skip tracks and pause etc. So i never have to reach into my pocket to use the phone, while riding. They are great!


----------



## FridgeGirl (Dec 14, 2020)

I actually just use normal headphones with a button which you click twice to go to the next track...and set up my playlist before I go. I put the wire into the front pocket of my bib or thru the media hole for headphones in my jacket. Am I retarded, it seems most ppl use wireless earbuds 😅


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

FridgeGirl said:


> I actually just use normal headphones with a button which you click twice to go to the next track...and set up my playlist before I go. I put the wire into the front pocket of my bib or thru the media hole for headphones in my jacket. Am I retarded, it seems most ppl use wireless earbuds 😅


I used to do the same as you. But after going wireless, you dont go back.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I use studio monitor headphones I cut up with tin snips and crammed into my helmet's ear flaps. They do use a wire to connect to my media player's headphone amp. I could have went the wireless route, but it's hard giving up the headphone amp and studio cans. Everything else I've heard so far just sounds subpar. I'd rather deal with the wire until technology gets better or my ears get too old to tell the difference.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Things like speakers in the helmets ear pads are my favorite. Earbuds are good until they wiggle loose, or start to cause discomfort after a while especially when there is a toque and neck warmer and helmet all pushing on it.
Wired is good because you won't lose power to your speakers and is mildly inconvenient to deal with a wire. Wireless is good cause it gives you more freedom without snagging the wire when looking around and pulling out a bud, but of course if you forget to charge your screwed, and batteries hate the cold so even if you charge it might be cut short.
I've also seen speakers in the collar of a jacket. That seems like a super good way to have the best of both worlds with unrestricted head movement and nothing pushing on your ears and being contained in a warmer environment. But then of course you have to put up with people in the lines who might have a stick up their ass and consider it noise pollution.


----------



## rayt100 (Aug 29, 2016)

I use wired and wireless but the bluetooth kills your device faster. Also I only plugin the downhill ear cause I want to hear what behind me


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I just sing at the top of my lungs while charging groomers.

🎶🎵 tell me whayeeeee...Cause Iiiiiiii want it thaaaat wayyyyy🎵🎶

But that's only because I fucking rock. Most people should stick to headphones.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Chips 2.0 from Outdoor Tech. Wireless, great sound quality. All the play, stop, volume and call control is done via the speaker itself by pushing big buttons w/o taking gloves off. Would buy them again every day if mine broke. They fit into the earpads of most helmet brands.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Normal headphones with one ear in and the other tucked in my shirt. I find that both ears with music is no good. This girl was almost eaten by a bear and couldn't hear it.......other instances are you cannot hear others around you. Especially in the lift line or on the lift I hate having to remove one ear each time.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

WigMar said:


> I use studio monitor headphones I cut up with tin snips and crammed into my helmet's ear flaps. They do use a wire to connect to my media player's headphone amp. I could have went the wireless route, but it's hard giving up the headphone amp and studio cans. Everything else I've heard so far just sounds subpar. I'd rather deal with the wire until technology gets better or my ears get too old to tell the difference.


I like the way you roll.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

phillyphan said:


> Normal headphones with one ear in and the other tucked in my shirt. I find that both ears with music is no good. This girl was almost eaten by a bear and couldn't hear it.......other instances are you cannot hear others around you. Especially in the lift line or on the lift I hate having to remove one ear each time.


Holy f'n $##[email protected]#!!!! That bear was pissed too, probably would have killed her.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

These are decent headphones and open back, so you can hear around you. Pretty decent sound for the money. 









KSC75


Clip the Koss KSC75 headphones comfortably over your ear and let yourself be amazed by the great sound of these high fidelity clip headphones.




www.koss.com


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

I have several pairs of cheapo earbuds. One ear at a time so I can still hear everything else. Also can just switch ears if it dies. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

What’s wrong with all of you. Just strap a mini boom box to your backpack and roll. That’s how folks do it in SoCal.


----------



## Thinker (May 6, 2018)

I tried wireless earbuds last Fall because the wired would tug and went back to wired. I kept having to worry about the earbuds battery and then my phone would die sooner too. Plus, I can reach the remote on the wire easier than my earbuds with the helmet on. I just bought a short extension and have no problem. I actually use the old iPhone wire earbuds. I still have a few of those.


----------



## FridgeGirl (Dec 14, 2020)

Yea I always only use one earbud. Otherwise it’s just dangerous. About the video, not sure if it’s real. Saw it’s a fake: 



Fun to watch tho hahah


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

FridgeGirl said:


> Yea I always only use one earbud. Otherwise it’s just dangerous. About the video, not sure if it’s real. Saw it’s a fake:
> Fun to watch tho hahah


Yeah it's totally fake. First time I saw it I was kinda like No Way! but looking at it now it's so obviously bad.

I don't know how you one ear bud people can deal...I'd rather have nothing than one.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

phillyphan said:


> Normal headphones with one ear in and the other tucked in my shirt. I find that both ears with music is no good. This girl was almost eaten by a bear and couldn't hear it.......other instances are you cannot hear others around you. Especially in the lift line or on the lift I hate having to remove one ear each time.


Gonna say I'm a little skeptical of that video.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Also gonna say I obviously skipped the comments after it was posted.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

freshy said:


> Yeah it's totally fake. First time I saw it I was kinda like No Way! but looking at it now it's so obviously bad.
> 
> I don't know how you one ear bud people can deal...I'd rather have nothing than one.


Agreed on both counts. There are open back headphones (like the ones I linked) that let you hear the music and your surroundings.


----------



## HurtonBair (Feb 2, 2014)

ODT chips. I like being able to hear my surroundings somewhat and they’re the only stereo option that I know of that allows this.


----------



## FridgeGirl (Dec 14, 2020)

freshy said:


> Yeah it's totally fake. First time I saw it I was kinda like No Way! but looking at it now it's so obviously bad.
> 
> I don't know how you one ear bud people can deal...I'd rather have nothing than one.


lockdown virtual snow entertainment 💩

Regarding ear buds, we deal with a lot of sadness and pain lol. I envy those who possess wireless buds but my phone dies so quickly and wireless are pretty expensive too


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

neni said:


> Chips 2.0 from Outdoor Tech. Wireless, great sound quality. All the play, stop, volume and call control is done via the speaker itself by pushing big buttons w/o taking gloves off. Would buy them again every day if mine broke. They fit into the earpads of most helmet brands.


Ditto for me. I got mine 60% off and would happily pay full retail to replace them if something ever went wrong. I think this is season 4 on them now, I typically get 3 days to ride a week and I charge them once a week. Only time I've had the battery die is after 3 long ride days in very cold conditions, happens maybe once or twice a season.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

small wired ones with good sound and noise reduction, because tons of reasons


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

You know what's funny, is we had a guy come thru our TSA checkpoint with his bluetooth speaker cranked up. I wonder if tried to do the same on the plane.....


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Outdoor tech chips in my helmet. Not great, but they work.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

FridgeGirl said:


> lockdown virtual snow entertainment 💩
> 
> Regarding ear buds, we deal with a lot of sadness and pain lol. I envy those who possess wireless buds but my phone dies so quickly and wireless are pretty expensive too


I hear you on the BT and battery life. I'm on my second phone where the audio jack stopped working which is too bad cause my wired Bose Soundsports and the most comfortable, stay put, and sound amazing.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I keep seeing the title of the best way to listen to music while snowboarding, and every time I see it my thoughts are: while smoking a doob.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Singing “hello my baby” out loud to yourself is the only acceptable form of music on the mountain. I don’t makes the rules.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Wired vs Wireless ear buds are a subjective choice, but definitely use an insulated phone case to keep your battery from draining too quickly. Some jackets even have built-in pockets to keep phones warm, such as Burton’s “therma” pocket.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Phedder said:


> Ditto for me. I got mine 60% off and would happily pay full retail to replace them if something ever went wrong. I think this is season 4 on them now, I typically get 3 days to ride a week and I charge them once a week. Only time I've had the battery die is after 3 long ride days in very cold conditions, happens maybe once or twice a season.


So far, they never died on a day riding. The liw battery warning is early enough to keep them running for the rest of the day. Recent winters never were very cold, tho.

Also the above mentioned phone battery issues I don't experience. I keep my phone (Samsung Galaxy) in a thigh pocket and never had a dying battery.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

WigMar said:


> I use studio monitor headphones I cut up with tin snips and crammed into my helmet's ear flaps. They do use a wire to connect to my media player's headphone amp. I could have went the wireless route, but it's hard giving up the headphone amp and studio cans. Everything else I've heard so far just sounds subpar. I'd rather deal with the wire until technology gets better or my ears get too old to tell the difference.


Audiophile here, need to see this modification.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

All you one bud people are obviously not familiar with the concept of stereophonic sound?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Scalpelman said:


> Audiophile here, need to see this modification.


It's not much to look at really. Just some old open back akg cans cut apart and taped up.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Snow Hound said:


> All you one bud people are obviously not familiar with the concept of stereophonic sound?


Definitely not the best sound quality, but I like to be able to talk to people, and also to hear what's going on around me.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

For those of you doing the one earbud thing, try the Koss ks75's I linked. Pretty good sound for the cost and they're open back so you can hear while wearing them.

And if you're looking for a quality set of wired earbuds, these Fiio's are pretty good for the money.



https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B083FCPYMF/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Jimi7 said:


> These are decent headphones and open back, so you can hear around you. Pretty decent sound for the money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think those would drive me crazy. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

smellysell said:


> I think those would drive me crazy.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


They're pretty light and for $20, not the biggest risk.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Open back actually sounds like a critical feature. I stand by my original suggestion earlier in this thread though.


----------



## peanutbubber (Jan 18, 2021)

AC93 said:


> I use the Samsung Galaxy Buds+. I Also use my google voice assistant to skip tracks and pause etc. So i never have to reach into my pocket to use the phone, while riding. They are great!


How well do they stay in your ears while riding? I'm thinking of wearing my Samsung Galaxy Buds the next time I go up but am worried about them falling out, so I've been using an old pair of wired earphones instead.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

peanutbubber said:


> How well do they stay in your ears while riding? I'm thinking of wearing my Samsung Galaxy Buds the next time I go up but am worried about them falling out, so I've been using an old pair of wired earphones instead.


I use a full face balaclava and a beanie, so my ears are covered well. They stay put the whole time im riding.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

WigMar said:


> I use studio monitor headphones I cut up with tin snips and crammed into my helmet's ear flaps. They do use a wire to connect to my media player's headphone amp. I could have went the wireless route, but it's hard giving up the headphone amp and studio cans. Everything else I've heard so far just sounds subpar. I'd rather deal with the wire until technology gets better or my ears get too old to tell the difference.


I did the same thing, cut up a pair of high quality sony headphones and stuffed them into my helmet.


----------

